# Cadbury's new babies born 10/2/12- Pictures!



## Missy (Oct 1, 2012)

Cadbury is due tommorrow(9/2/12) She has been pulling fur like a mad woman for the last 2 days and most of her belly is completely bald. She also has quite the nest going on. I have to work in a few hours but I am off tommorrow. Hopefully she has them during daylight. I am curious to see what she has this time. Hopefully she takes care of them

Last litter:
3 bunnies- 1 broken black(female), 1 broken chestnut(male), 1 smoke pearl (female)

I will post pictures as soon as they come as long as they are in good health


----------



## Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

The babies are here, I will try to get pictures when the lighting is a bit better. Providing she continues to care for them, she currently has 5 babies, there were 6 babies, however, she was a little enthusiastic while clean one,and it was missing some parts and had to be put down. It also was the only one born on the wire, the rest are in the nest. Anyways, So far this is what we have I think- lol:

1 black
1 who is black on top then, pink on the bottom(it's neck, chest, stomach....)
1 broken
2 blue(smoke pearl?)


----------



## Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

At a second glance the blue don't look blue afterall, they actually are more of a chocolate color, also one has a pink collar.

Soo...
Top-Black
2nd-?
3rd- broken
4th-belted/dutch
5th-black top half, white in ears, and entire underside from chin to tail, inside of legs also white.


----------

